
Find email list addresses in seconds - natigiat
http://zizozz.com
======
ktpsns
What a terrible UX idea: There is an artificial delay in the result list. The
spinner shall suggest a hard working computer. And the result list is poorly
protected against copy and pasting. All that for having users registering for
the service? Better show them a good argument for registering, like immediate
high quality results.

